# Cadillac Ranch Dip



## YankeeGal57 (Dec 12, 2004)

*  Exported from  MasterCook  *

                            Cadillac Ranch Dip

Recipe By     : 
Serving Size  : 1    Preparation Time :0:00
Categories    : Appetizers

  Amount  Measure       Ingredient -- Preparation Method
--------  ------------  --------------------------------
     1/2  cup           buttermilk
     1/2  cup           sour cream
     1/2  cup           white wine vinegar
     1/4  cup           extra-virgin olive oil
   1      tablespoon    Dijon mustard
   2      teaspoons     Worcestershire sauce
   2      teaspoons     honey
   1 1/2  teaspoons     fresh lemon juice
   1 1/2  teaspoons     tarragon leaves
   1      teaspoon      basil leaves
     3/4  teaspoon      oregano leaves
     3/4  teaspoon      salt
     1/2  teaspoon      garlic powder
     1/4  teaspoon      black pepper

Measure all ingredients into a blender and pulse to emulsify! Refrigerate for at least 8 hours. Shake (or blend gently) before serving and pour into a decorative bowl.

Source: Food Men Love - Margie LaPanja

                   - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -


----------



## MJ (Dec 17, 2004)

Sound great and no preperation time! Thanks YankeeGal57


----------



## jrsjunecleaver (Dec 22, 2005)

Okay, my daughter mixed this up for me last night, and it's very thin.  She followed the directions exactly.  It didn't thicken up noticeably overnight, either.  The flavor is pretty good though.  I am going to add some sour cream, and adjust the spices to see if I can fix it. Otherwise, I'm going to remake it with half the vinegar and olive oil, and add more of each to get the right consistency.  Any other ideas?


----------

